# The Story of Lonesome Larry......pic...



## Dave Hadden (Jan 17, 2012)

The Swan shown here lives in the estuary of the Campbell River, very close to where I live so I see him all the time.
Just yesterday I finally heard his story and here it is....condensed.

Larry used to have a mate named Lola and they lived together for several years and apparently raised a family a few years back.
Sadly, a really bad south-easter either blew Lola away or killed her as she was gone after the storm and never returned.
That was two years ago and Larry has never left here since.
Larry is very friendly and greets the kayakers and rowboaters who launch near the playground on the Tyee Spit all the time.
Now we need a nice female Swan to spot Larry and check him out.
He's a good looking guy and shouldn't have any problems charming a new gal if one showed up.

In the meantime we call him Lonesome Larry now. 


Take care.


----------

